# Tropica Soil



## Valleyglow (3 Dec 2020)

For the 6 weeks I've been fish keeping I've always thought this was the one soil that doesn't leech ammonia but doing further research it appears im wrong.

I've already got the soil and was going to rescape my tank which the fish will have to go back im once done.

Is this going to be ok if I perform regular water changes to try and keep the ammonia down?


----------



## Nuno Gomes (6 Dec 2020)

Tropica soil does leech ammonia, although not as much as ADA aquasoil. Just keep up with your water changes, plant heavily and you will be fine.


----------



## Geraint Anderson (7 Dec 2020)

I added extra Tropica soil a month or so after setting up my tank and didn't have any problems. I just upped the frequency of water changes.


----------

